# Way Early 2009-2010 Top 10



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.fannation.com/si_blogs/tourney/posts/60921


Here's A link to one but here's mine:



1. Kansas
2. Villanova
3. Syracuse
4. Michigan State
5. Texas
6. Duke
7. UNC 
8. West Virginia
9. UConn
10. Purdue


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

West Virginia?

Aside from that, every other pick seems somewhat reasonable.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm gonna wait for the top recruits to make their decisions and for people to declare for the draft to make one but I think Purdue and Michigan State should be higher


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> West Virginia?
> 
> Aside from that, every other pick seems somewhat reasonable.


They lose Ruoff and that's about it. They have two big-time forwards in Devin Ebanks, and Da'Sean Butler. Truck Bryant is being slept on at the PG spot, an off-season to mature will do wonders for him. Kevin Jones should produce in a slightly larger role. Getting Joe Mazulla back is huge, and they return some good role players. This team is talented as all get up and they will defend and rebound. They aren't a "sexy" pick but they will be damn good.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll give it a try...

1.) Kansas
2.) Syracuse
3.) Purdue
4.) Villanova
5.) Michigan St.
6.) Duke
7.) WVU
8.) UNC
9.) Gonzaga
10.) UConn


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> They lose Ruoff and that's about it. They have two big-time forwards in Devin Ebanks, and Da'Sean Butler. Truck Bryant is being slept on at the PG spot, an off-season to mature will do wonders for him. Kevin Jones should produce in a slightly larger role. Getting Joe Mazulla back is huge, and they return some good role players. This team is talented as all get up and they will defend and rebound. They aren't a "sexy" pick but they will be damn good.


Plus Huggie Bear is a great regular season coach.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU is going to be deep and tough to beat. The key for them is getting a good enough seed to keep them from getting a tough first round matchup. If they end up with a 2-3 seed they can make a run.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

texas has to be in the top 10 conversation next year. they will be deep and have tons of talent. abrams and atchley are gone but they'll be replaced by jai lucas, avery bradley, jordan hamilton, and shawn williams.

lineup should look something like this

pg - lucas/balbay
sg - bradley/mason/ward
sf - hamilton/williams
pf - james/johnson
c - pittman/chapman/wangmene


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have Texas top 5 next year. Losing Abrams hurts minimally (he shot your team out of some games), plus your recruiting class is outstanding. Hamilton is just freaking good although it will be interesting to see if he has any rust from not playing competitively in an organized setting for almost a year. Avery Bradley is going to be a lockdown defender and he can score. I'm not high on Jai Lucas but he isn't going to have to be TJ Ford, or DJ Augustin so he fits in well. I love the Longhorns potential for next year. If all falls into place it's going to be hard to see them not being a legit national title contender.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

If we get Xavier or Lance its a wrap. If we dont then travis releford is gonna need to work his *** off in the summer. Or we wont do nothing nezt year great.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hardly a warp but you guys would be the favorites I can agree with that.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yea sorry about that. Didnt mean for it to come off in a cocky a-hole type of way. But i meant we would be the favorites. Or number 2. Just wondering if flynn tests the waters and decides to stay in the draft is syracuse still top 10?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Absolutely not. They would be playing either a junior with limited experience or a true freshman if Flynn left at the PG spot and neither is anywheres near as gifted as Flynn. They would still be pretty solid but not top 10.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

flynn leavin cuse is like Augustin last year with Texas...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Absolutely not. They would be playing either a junior with limited experience or a true freshman if Flynn left at the PG spot and neither is anywheres near as gifted as Flynn. They would still be pretty solid but not top 10.


If Flynn doesnt come back Syracuse Starting 5 would most likely be

AO
Jackson
Harris
Rautins
Devo

And Wesley Johnson,Scoop,Kris as the next 3...Syracuse is gonna be deep next year even without Flynn people forget that Wesley Johnson transfer to Syracuse and is a pretty good player


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> If Flynn doesnt come back Syracuse Starting 5 would most likely be
> 
> AO
> Jackson
> ...


Yeah you guys do have talent, but your not a top 10 team if Devo is running the point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No way could Syracuse get away with starting Rautins, Harris and Devendorf together. Who's the point guard? Jardine would have to start.


----------



## bballhorn (Feb 9, 2009)

Flynn was pretty adamant that he was coming back to Syracuse next season so we'll see, he might as well test the draft waters and see what he grades out as and what he needs to work on. 

I cannot wait to see Avery Bradley and Jordan Hamilton suit up for Texas. I don't think Bradley starts right away tho, I think the starting lineup will be Balbay, Ward, Hamilton, James(Johnson will start at the 4 if James leaves), and Pittman, with Bradley as the 6th man, Lucas providing depth in Dec when he becomes eligible, Johnson, Champmen, and Wangmene will help form a pretty formidable, athletic, and talented front court that, regardless of James' decision. 

I think the lineup to finish most games will look like this: Ward, Bradley, Hamilton, James(or Johnson), Pittman. Thats really the lineup that matters to me the most, as long as Bradley is finishing games I'm fine with him coming off the bench and providing instant offense and lockdown defense. 

Justin Mason better work his tail off this off-season if he wants to get a spot in the rotation, the ultimate glue guy from last year became nothing, not sure what happened, confidence was lost, injured, combination of both, but maybe him going back to playing the SG role and being able to go back to playing defense, occasionally shooting, and crashing the offensive glass will get him back to his old ways.

Regardless Texas looks like a legit final four team next year. I'm drooling watching Bradley play in these HS games, the dude is locked in defensively, has crazy athleticism, can shoot the 3, drive, and has a mid-range game. Might be the most complete player(offensive/defense) that has ever come to Texas.


----------



## JHawk (Apr 7, 2009)

If aldrich and Collins go to the NBA then Kansas can quickly be kicked off that list.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Surely Cole isnt seriously considering going, is he?


----------



## JHawk (Apr 7, 2009)

Didn't think so but there is a rumor that his family is having financial problems. He was a beast the last two months of the season but would shine with another year of experience


----------



## JHawk (Apr 7, 2009)

Didn't think so but there is a rumor that his family is having financial problems. He was a beast the last two months of the season but would shine with another year of experience


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Michigan State should be tops on most lists. Kansas is way too high. Kentucky is a top 10 team. Texas loosing Abrams is actually a good thing for them.


----------



## JHawk (Apr 7, 2009)

HB said:


> Michigan State should be tops on most lists. Kansas is way too high. Kentucky is a top 10 team. Texas loosing Abrams is actually a good thing for them.


How can you say that? We were up 5 with 3 to go against you.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bballhorn said:


> Flynn was pretty adamant that he was coming back to Syracuse next season so we'll see, he might as well test the draft waters and see what he grades out as and what he needs to work on.
> 
> I cannot wait to see Avery Bradley and Jordan Hamilton suit up for Texas. I don't think Bradley starts right away tho, I think the starting lineup will be Balbay, Ward, Hamilton, James(Johnson will start at the 4 if James leaves), and Pittman, with Bradley as the 6th man, Lucas providing depth in Dec when he becomes eligible, Johnson, Champmen, and Wangmene will help form a pretty formidable, athletic, and talented front court that, regardless of James' decision.
> 
> ...


no chance does mason completely lose his spot to ward.

my starting lineup would be balbay, bradley, hamilton, james, pittman with lucas coming off the bench at sg, mason at sg/sf, williams at sf/pf(and if he's not ready for minutes immediately, that opens up minutes for one of the bigs), and johnson at pf/c. chapman and wangmene would just be big guys to have when extra bigs were needed and ward would be an extra guard who gets time at the start before lucas is eligible or if there are injuries.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kansas would be my top 3 for next year ONLY if Cole and Collin stay and we get Stevenson or X Henry

Top 10 if one of two leave and get one of the two Recruits

Top 15 if both leave and get one or two top recruits


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

JHawk said:


> How can you say that? We were up 5 with 3 to go against you.


He is a UNC fan like myself. :champagne:


Anyways I agree you can't count Kansas out of it.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Well you can take Syracuse out of the top 25 looks like Flynn/Devo/Harris are all gonna declare and Harris/Devo got to be the 2 biggest idiots in the world atm..

So Syracuse starting 5 is looking like...

AO
Jackson
Johnson
Rautins
Scoop

Kris
????

Unless Triche turns into a unexpected surpise i dont see Syracuse doing 2 good this year or the next year unless Boehiem pulls together a great class in 2010 sure we got Waiters but he needs to go out there and get some more guys


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Harris I could see maybe finding himself in the NBA (albeit at the end of the bench) just because of his defense and his aggresive nature. Devendorf though :wtf:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah Devendorf is a weird case, even Harris. Flynn's their best prospect and maybe Rautins and Onuaku after that.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay here is the story about Syracuse...

Paul Harris has a 2 or 3 year old kid so he needs money fast. It's understandable that he is testing the water due to money. Heck, I think Europe is best for him if he is looking for money.

Devendorf I believe graduated because its his 4th year (medical redshirt). I don't know why he would leave but its his choice to make. He is the one that scratches my head.

Flynn is self evident


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Kentucky has a good chance to go top 10 or maybe higher depending on Patterson, Meeks, Wall, Henry, Bledsoe etc...
They are the team Im looking at...Dont sleep on UCLA if Holiday decides to come back


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

doesn't ucla lose collison and shipp?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

they had the number 1 recruiting class in the nation last year but Lee, Anderson, Gordon and Morgan didnt really get that much playing time, this year I expect them to start producing plus the guys they have coming in


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

but top 10 to start the season? i dont think so.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Its being reported in Syracuse, that Flynn is signing with an agent this week. So he's gone... can't blame him, it seems that alot of point guards stick around and then go lower then they would have had they left/ Good luck Johnny, will always remember the six OT game.

I have been out of the loop with respect to CB the past week, so this is the first I read about Harris and Devo.. not totally surprised... if they have not retained an agent and are just testing the watters then good for them, its a smart thing to do. If they are moving on its there choice and hopefully it works out for them, and I am not going to be one of those fans who acts like a 6 year old when a player transfers or moves on. 

As for Syracuse next year, they can still be a 15-25 level team if things go well.

Jackson and Onauku are an above average frontcourt. Both can score 12-15 a game.
Wesley Johnson, who was pretty good at Iowa St, as a frosh and soph, will now play a more prominent role.
Rautins is going to return as one of the NCAA's best shooters.. and better yet has a quick trigger whihc is necessary when we don't have the greatest creating PG.
Jardine. is a well below average PG.

They will need the frosh to be ready to come off the bench to help Mook, and Kris Joseph.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

15-25 is doable but I think 20-30 is more suited for Syracuse right now. I figured Johnny Flynn would leave but I didn't think Harris or Devo would. If Harris and Devo stays then I had them as a top 10 team. I know Johnny Flynn means a lot to the team but returning all of their players except Flynn is still a dangerous team. I still don't like Devendorf with his boneheaded mistakes (passing) and Harris still needs an offensive game. I feel that if Harris can continue his work on the midrange game, he will be fine. 

Without the 3... the team will look like this. Keep in mind that Jim Boheim said that Wesley Johnson might be the best player next year even if Flynn comes back. 

Jackson
Onauku
Wesley Johnson
Rautinus
Scoop Jardine

Mookie Jones, Kris Joseph
Newcomers: Deshonte Riley and Brandon Triche. Triche might make a run for Jardine's starting spot. We'll see what happens. 

In the end... I'm just going to wait to do my top 25 until all of the dust settles. I'm crossing my fingers that 2 of the 3 will stay in SU. It's bad enough for Big East to lose that many players but geez even the ones who doesn't even have a chance is going.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harris and Devendorf are being forced out make no mistake about it. They know they aren't being drafted.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Harris and Devendorf are being forced out make no mistake about it. They know they aren't being drafted.


Not sure about that, but I am certainly willing to listen as to what reason you think they are being forced out. From what perspective... trouble making at SU, not team players, grades? I can certainly see that is possible.

But are you arguing that he wants them out purely for basketball reasons?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

With the Big 2 of KU returning, KU would be in my top 3 beginning of the season until I know exactly you will stay/go/transfers/recruits are settled.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Not sure about that, but I am certainly willing to listen as to what reason you think they are being forced out. From what perspective... trouble making at SU, not team players, grades? I can certainly see that is possible.
> 
> But are you arguing that he wants them out purely for basketball reasons?


Devendorf because he is graduating and Boeheim just can't take the distractions with him. As for Harris he has quit the team on at least 2 separate occasions only to change his mind. I think with reinforcements in tow, Boeheim is just cutting his losses to one final year of those guys. Not to mention both of these guys are older than 22. Harris can still more than likely finish out his degree if he wants it, but I do not think he is wanted back on the team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Syracuse can't get Jardine or Triche to step up it could be a tough year for Syracuse. Nooba how much is Da'Shonte expected to play next fall? I have seen and played against him so I would like to keep up on his progress.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Riley will take Ongeunat's minutes. So he will probably play when Jackson and Onauku get in foul trouble.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They need to get him in the weight room then. He is charmin soft, if he gets tough he could be really good.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> If Syracuse can't get Jardine or Triche to step up it could be a tough year for Syracuse. Nooba how much is Da'Shonte expected to play next fall? I have seen and played against him so I would like to keep up on his progress.



DOn't know...he might go small at the 4 off the bench with Joseph or Jones. 

Boehiem has wasted a few scholarships on bigs the past two years.. Mcbride and Sean Williams, Hopefully this is not another one, because they need him to contribute right away.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ESPN is reporting that both Henry brothers are headed to Kansas. They automatically become a top 3-5 team. Now Wall can fool around and go wherever he wants, just glad he wont be pairing with Henry at Kentucky.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

does this mean stephenson is going to st. johns?

i think wall ends up at UK now

i saw somewhere that clifton said wall was visiting duke again today or tomorrow.  (link)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont care if he does, well actually I do, but they are more like a final four team now rather than a guaranteed championship. Kansas is probably a better team.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

We have got to be a number 1 next year imo. X and CJ help us out so much.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^easily


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I expect KU to be a final four team this season, anything less would be disappointed. Winning the championship is Kansas hand this season, but it is a crapshoot. I won't be disappointed as bad if we lose the NC if not in the final four with this upcoming team


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm hoping we either get Bledsoe or Wall. Patterson and Meeks should be back. SI.com has UK at #3... that's a little high. Top 10 but not top 5 IMO.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bttt

pretty clear who will/won't be on campuses this coming year.

any changes?


----------

